# 2011 Christmas Layout- First Picture of the Season



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the first photo taken on the home Christmas layout this year. Unfortunately I'm not set up for anything like last year because all the buildings I used in the pictures are at the Redford Theater. In my rush to get out the door the other day to set that layout up, I forgot to grab the camera (oops....) so hopefully I'll have some pictures of that layout and the building soon.










Color


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK I see you added a color picture too.:thumbsup:

Christmas is the time for color.

Who guards your trains from walking away at the place where you are setting them up?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Whoever is around pretty much. People are really only there on the weekend during the shows. The sound guy said he'd keep an eye on things. I don't think any of the theater members would mess with it (they haven't in the past anyway) and there will be someone from the theater around during the shows to keep an eye on it every now and then. I also don't really have any real expensive equipment there. All the engines can be replaced for under $100 and none of the cars are worth much either.

I'm not real worried. We also glued everything in reach from the front of the layout down (at least all the small stuff anyway that could easily walk away in a pocket) with a small dab of hot glue to deter any would be thieves. I tried to keep everything pocketable towards the middle to the back.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Whoever is around pretty much. People are really only there on the weekend during the shows. The sound guy said he'd keep an eye on things. I don't think any of the theater members would mess with it (they haven't in the past anyway) and there will be someone from the theater around during the shows to keep an eye on it every now and then. I also don't really have any real expensive equipment there. All the engines can be replaced for under $100 and none of the cars are worth much either.
> 
> I'm not real worried. We also glued everything in reach from the front of the layout down (at least all the small stuff anyway that could easily walk away in a pocket) with a small dab of hot glue to deter any would be thieves. I tried to keep everything pocketable towards the middle to the back.



I delivered my share of loads to Motor city. Chemicals and cars.
Funny I brought cars from Virginia beach to deliver in Detroit.

There are some really bad parts in Detroit...bad to the bone,I watched my back, side and rear while there!

But then again every major city has them.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> I delivered my share of loads to Motor city. Chemicals and cars.
> Funny I brought cars from Virginia beach to deliver in Detroit.
> 
> There are some really bad parts in Detroit...bad to the bone,I watched my back, side and rear while there!
> ...



For sure. That area is a little spooky, but I'm not aware of any issues the theater's had with break in's/robberies in the parking lot, etc. I think it's actually helped the neighborhood out a lot as there are quite a few new businesses that have opened around it (a bakery, a coffee shop or two and a few other places) and are supported in a big way, by whoever visits the theater.

The layout's not visible from the front doors so it should be OK. It's coming down the second week in January so it's really not going to be there that long.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like fun on the homefront.

I'd love to see a pic of the train setup at the theater ... a wide-vantage shot showing the layout, the pit, the stage, etc.

Nudge nudge nudge!

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like fun on the homefront.
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of the train setup at the theater ... a wide-vantage shot showing the layout, the pit, the stage, etc.
> 
> ...



I'll get some soon :laugh:. It's a 60 mile round trip for us so I can't go all the time (even though I'd love to ).

I remembered the camera as soon as I got there. One of the guys helping had a camera with him and they took about 80 pictures at all stages of construction. He said he'd send us the pictures, just waiting on those and I'll see if it's OK to post them.

We do have a balcony so it'll be easy to get an upper view (from far away).

I'll be working the Friday night show so if I have time, I'll get some shots of the layout.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, you asked for it. Here's a preview picture my dad took from the balcony on my phone (I'm the one playing with the organ, not playing the organ. There's a difference )

I know the lighting's not the best, but that's the normal theater lighting with no work lights turned on.

The organ is on the left side, the piano is on the right (to the left of the Christmas tree) and the layout is in between.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a video I took of the home layout today. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrIYKleuotU


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cool video, SantaFe.

Many of those buildings look familiar.

:thumbsup:

And I like the music, too.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Very cool video, SantaFe.
> 
> Many of those buildings look familiar.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Those ceramic buildings are all from Dept 56's Christmas story collection. Some are actually out of the movie, others were only mentioned during the movie (bears at pulaski's candy store for example...) and others still are just buildings going along with some of the plot for the movie (broken glasses=eye doctor office).


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a HUGE Jean Shepherd fan (I recommend all of his books) :thumbsup: and went with those that are consistent with the film and the written stories. For instance, Shep went to Warren G Harding School, NOT Cleveland Street Elementary, so that one was left out. They should have named the school correctly. Bo-Ling's Chop Suey "Joint" was good, Higbee's - good, Ralph's House - good. Just personal preference.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> I'm a HUGE Jean Shepherd fan (I recommend all of his books) :thumbsup: and went with those that are consistent with the film and the written stories. For instance, Shep went to Warren G Harding School, NOT Cleveland Street Elementary, so that one was left out. They should have named the school correctly. Bo-Ling's Chop Suey "Joint" was good, Higbee's - good, Ralph's House - good. Just personal preference.


I think in the movie it actually was Warren G. Harding school. Not sure why the ceramic one is different. Maybe because most of the other buildings were in Cleveland, OH excluding the school which was actually in Canada.

Bo-Ling's Chop Suey in the movie was actually a bowling alley with the W shut off on the neon sign. Higbees was actually a dept store in downtown cleveland.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SantaFe,

You always to the nicest job with your vids ... tunes and all. The perfect little flic to help us all get into the Christmas spirit!

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> SantaFe,
> 
> You always to the nicest job with your vids ... tunes and all. The perfect little flic to help us all get into the Christmas spirit!
> 
> TJ


Thanks a lot TJ.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> I think in the movie it actually was Warren G. Harding school. Not sure why the ceramic one is different. Maybe because most of the other buildings were in Cleveland, OH excluding the school which was actually in Canada.
> 
> Bo-Ling's Chop Suey in the movie was actually a bowling alley with the W shut off on the neon sign. Higbees was actually a dept store in downtown cleveland.


You are quite correct. The store in the written story was Goldblatt's - they used Higbee's because that was the name of the store at which they shot. Exterior's of Ralph's house is in Cleveland and interiors were shot on a sound stage in Ontario. 

In real life (and in most of his books and radio tales) Shep grew up in the Hessville section of Hammond, IN. This was changed to Hohman in print to protect the innocent. Flick was a real guy (as was Schwartz - all real pals), and there's a place called Flick's Tap in Hammond, IN. Shep grew up on Cleveland Street (a happy coincidence), but actually did attend Warren G Harding School.

Not to hi-jack the thread, but check out www.flicklives.com - it's a well spring of Jean Shepherd information. You'll like it a lot.

and now back to your Christmas layout.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Deano makes Christmas swing.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> You are quite correct. The store in the written story was Goldblatt's - they used Higbee's because that was the name of the store at which they shot. Exterior's of Ralph's house is in Cleveland and interiors were shot on a sound stage in Ontario.
> 
> In real life (and in most of his books and radio tales) Shep grew up in the Hessville section of Hammond, IN. This was changed to Hohman in print to protect the innocent. Flick was a real guy (as was Schwartz - all real pals), and there's a place called Flick's Tap in Hammond, IN. Shep grew up on Cleveland Street (a happy coincidence), but actually did attend Warren G Harding School.
> 
> ...



Have you ever visited the house they used for the outside shop? It's a "Christmas Story Museum" now, somewhat mocked up to look like the movie sets (which as you mentioned, were on some hollywood stage).


Trivia Question:
Do you know how they did the tongue on the flagpole scene?


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I grew up at 7 and Inkster....I remember the Redford Theater on Lasher.... She is still looking pretty darn good!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> Have you ever visited the house they used for the outside shop? It's a "Christmas Story Museum" now, somewhat mocked up to look like the movie sets (which as you mentioned, were on some hollywood stage).
> 
> 
> Trivia Question:
> Do you know how they did the tongue on the flagpole scene?


I haven't been to the house in Cleveland, but I'd like to go someday. 

From what I heard, the flagpole scene was done with a small hole and a suction tube.

Ah, the marvels of modern film-making.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> OK, you asked for it. Here's a preview picture my dad took from the balcony on my phone (I'm the one playing with the organ, not playing the organ. There's a difference )
> 
> I know the lighting's not the best, but that's the normal theater lighting with no work lights turned on.
> 
> The organ is on the left side, the piano is on the right (to the left of the Christmas tree) and the layout is in between.



You look good through my binoculars. :laugh::thumbsup:

What song are you playing?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> What song are you playing?


Nothing you'd know. Just some song my piano teacher had me play for my last recital. Easy stuff (I just started piano last year). It did sound a lot cooler on the organ though.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Robes said:


> I grew up at 7 and Inkster....I remember the Redford Theater on Lasher.... She is still looking pretty darn good!


They have done a great job restoring it. They're getting pretty close to having enough money to re-carpet the whole building (they're getting carpeting imported from Asia to stay with the Japanese theme so it's REAL expensive). They're also looking into finishing the seat replacement project. The whole main floor and the first few rows of the balcony had period correct seats installed (new, not old) but they didn't have enough money to go all the way up the balcony. Right now the seats up there are old (40's or 50's I'd think), but they picked the best parts from the old ones so they wouldn't look too bad. With the lights dimmed you don't really notice how bad they are.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> I haven't been to the house in Cleveland, but I'd like to go someday.
> 
> From what I heard, the flagpole scene was done with a small hole and a suction tube.
> 
> Ah, the marvels of modern film-making.



Correct 

The house is nothing real special. It's neat to see it though. It was snowing (real big flakes) when we pulled up so it looked a lot like it did in the movie. They also have the house across the street and they have a gift shop/ticket counter and a small museum on the first floor of it (including the Randy snow suit)


----------



## mdh157 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice.......makes me very jealous!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

mdh157 said:


> Nice.......makes me very jealous!


Thanks :laugh:


Theoretically, it was shown to the public for the first time on Saturday night. Haven't heard anything about it so I'm not sure how things went. I'll probably be going this coming Saturday to check things out.


----------



## Murda (Dec 14, 2011)

Question... What's the number of that steam engine on the left? It looks to be in incredible condition.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Murda said:


> Question... What's the number of that steam engine on the left? It looks to be in incredible condition.


773.....

Williams, not Lionel


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Nothing you'd know. Just some song my piano teacher had me play for my last recital. Easy stuff (I just started piano last year). It did sound a lot cooler on the organ though.


Now how do you know I don't play the eighty-eights?
Just like Jerry Lee Lewis did.:thumbsup:

Though maybe your too young to have heard him play or even his name?:smokin:

Watch him pound the "Ivories" back when Rock & Roll was young,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cgKIGu1QqY&feature=related


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Now how do you know I don't play the eighty-eights?
> Just like Jerry Lee Lewis did.:thumbsup:
> 
> Though maybe your too young to have heard him play or even his name?:smokin:
> ...


Don't think I know him. The name sounds slightly familiar though.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well. I still don't have any pictures of the move theater layout yet, but I'm scheduled to work concessions for the Saturday evening show. I'll be going for the matinee to do some work on the trains and talk to the crowd about them so maybe in between shows I'll get some pictures/video to share.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was at the theater for both shows yesterday, running trains for the matinee and scooping popcorn for the evening show.

When I looked out into the auditorium for the evening show (1070 people, which is a record), there was a line across the orchestra pit waiting to see the trains.

It was a big hit with the kids, and adults alike. I ran my Lionel PRR Mikado Jr and CR SD80 for the matinee, along with Thomas the T.E. For the evening show I ran my RMT USMC beep and a K-Line Westside Lumber Co. Porter 0-4-0T

I'm working on editing a video and will post it when it's ready.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Looking forward to the video.


According to iMovie, it'll be up in 56 minutes; that is, if all goes as planned. Sometimes it likes to act up.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's the long awaited video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-elz2Zqy2I

Enjoy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Santafe.......:thumbsup:

Are they all your buildings?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice Santafe.......:thumbsup:
> 
> Are they all your buildings?


All but the Ford factory building and the little log cabin on top of the mountain, which are my brother's. I've been collecting for a long time


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> All but the Ford factory building and the little log cabin on top of the mountain, which are my brother's. I've been collecting for a long time


Yes I just went back through the thread and saw that was already asked.hwell:


Nice I just put ours in the bay window, Heritage Village we only have 6 my Mom started buying them for us and we asked her to stop because we have no where to display them.

You should see my Moms collection...she probably has everyone they ever made with tons of add on's.

Nice job you did.:thumbsup:

(though I like your music better in the videos) the organ was nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Yes I just went back through the thread and saw that was already asked.hwell:
> 
> 
> Nice I just put ours in the bay window, Heritage Village we only have 6 my Mom started buying them for us and we asked her to stop because we have no where to display them.
> ...


That village started as 6 buildings my mom got from my grandma. She set them up on our entertainment center for a few years and lost interest. I took them over and added them to my circle of track under the tree and it's grown from there :laugh:

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SantaFe -- Very well done, sir! A perfect seasonal setup, with miles of smiles in tow for all!

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> SantaFe -- Very well done, sir! A perfect seasonal setup, with miles of smiles in tow for all!
> 
> TJ


For sure. I just found out I'll be working there next weekend, the day after my birthday. And there's a train show on Sunday here so I'll be running trains on my club layout that day. My kind of birthday weekend. :thumbsup:


----------

